# Tater Tots



## Paymaster (May 16, 2011)

Crowns and Rounds! 

On the flat disk shaped Tots I put a slice of jalapeno and filled the void with Monteray Jack then wrapped with bacon. 
On the round Tots I just wrapped bacon.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2011)

I'll take two... plates


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

Wow, I need to do this!  Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll try to retain some heat in the jalapeno though...


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Wow, I need to do this! Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try to retain some heat in the jalapeno though...


 
Yep, the main problem I have with the Crowns is they are less hot once cored and grilled. They have some heat but not like uncooked.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Yep, the main problem I have with the Crowns is they are less hot once cored and grilled. They have some heat but not like uncooked.


 
So you are using fresh jalapeños? I use the jarred ones when I want a little kick. That's what I used in my stuffed mushrooms the other day... when I did that butt. I even use jarred over fresh when making nachos. They retain their heat much better than fresh. I'm guessing from marinating in that pickled juice or whatever it is.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> So you are using fresh jalapeños? I use the jarred ones when I want a little kick. That's what I used in my stuffed mushrooms the other day... when I did that butt. I even use jarred over fresh when making nachos. They retain their heat much better than fresh. I'm guessing from marinating in that pickled juice or whatever it is.



Interesting tip. Thanks. I wonder if a nice acidic marinade would do the same thing. Hmmm, better not use citrus though, since that tends to cut the heat.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 16, 2011)

Grilled tots???  Whodathunkit!


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

Good idea on the jarred jalaps!


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> So you are using fresh jalapeños? I use the jarred ones when I want a little kick. That's what I used in my stuffed mushrooms the other day... when I did that butt. I even use jarred over fresh when making nachos. They retain their heat much better than fresh. I'm guessing from marinating in that pickled juice or whatever it is.



Thanks for the info. Yep I buy whole fresh peppers and core and slice to do these tots. I will certainly try your way next!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 16, 2011)

really nice .. i love tater tots .. and i would go with the jarred jalapenoes .. vlasic makes them in a hot style .. pretty good ..


----------

